# I Need A VPS please help me



## Taralewis3051 (Jul 28, 2018)

I Need A VPS

VPS Config : 

6 cores cpu
8 GB ram
hdd/ssd/nvme ssd
minimum storage 50/100 GB
Minimum 1 GB port speed


----------



## rumsfo (Jul 31, 2018)

Understand the differing types of hosts: shared, collocated, unmanaged dedicated, and managed dedicated. Is your site brand new with little traffic? In the event your site is a newer domain, you won't need the raw power of a dedicated server unless your site is resource intensive which can include: streaming, video's, proxies and even linking to videos as well can cause a high load on Apache and the CPU(s).


----------



## vikmanager (Aug 1, 2018)

You can check our services. We have qualified support 24x7 and reliable services.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Aug 3, 2018)

If you ask me, I consider Aspnix.com to be perfect option for getting cloud vps deals.
Their main goal is to provide the best technology available with exceptional customer support.


----------



## Kostoprav (Aug 15, 2018)

I had used several web hosting providers prior to Exmasters.com low-cost vps host. There is no comparison to my other providers.
It’s clear that I now pay less, have much faster and personal support (average 3 minutes to get a reply) and have not yet had any downtime that I am aware of.


----------



## Orestock (Aug 21, 2018)

Give Hostforweb.com a try. The Speed of blog is very good. The pricing and support is very good. 
They use a proprietary front- & back-end which I found very easy to use and I have generally been very satisfied with them.


----------



## HostNamaste (Aug 27, 2018)

Taralewis3051 said:


> I Need A VPS
> 
> VPS Config :
> 6 cores cpu
> ...



We do have the similar VPS plan, If you would like to try us:

OpenVZ-8192
8192 MB RAM
8192 vSwap RAM
200 GB Storage
5 TB Bandwidth
6 vCPU Cores (Fair Share)
1 IPv4 Address
OpenVZ/SolusVM

You can place an *ORDER FROM HERE*

Our Minimum Host Node Specification is following:
2x Intel Xeon E5-2660 CPU (16x 3 GHz)
64GB RAM
6 x 1TB HDDs
Hardware RAID-10
1Gbps Uplink


----------



## HostNamaste (Sep 10, 2018)

We are running a limited time 15% recurring coupon code, If you want to buy from us. You can use the code "INDIALAUNCH".


----------



## Strad Solutions (Nov 23, 2018)

Dedicated Server, VPS Hosting providers in India and USA - StradSolutions
VPS Hosting uses Virtualization Technology which allows each virtual server to be fully independent as if each were on its own separate machine. Its a Cost-Effective measure for Applications and Websites which need something better than Shared hosting but Cheaper than Dedicated Servers. Visit https://www.stradsolutions.com today.


----------



## Scopehosts (Dec 11, 2018)

Taralewis3051 said:


> I Need A VPS
> 
> VPS Config :
> 
> ...



Are you still in search of VPS? Go through Netherlands VPS from Scopehosts. You will find an ideal VPS for your requirements.


----------



## Strad Solutions (Dec 15, 2018)

Are you searching for Windows VPS hosting in India and USA?
Our Windows support services allow you to get your VPS optimized as per your requirements. With the combination of 24/7 support and the best prices in the market, you need not go any further with your lookout for a host!. Visit www.stradsolutions.com today.


----------

